# Not had a reason to post in here for a long time.



## smokeysmoo (9 Jul 2017)

But.............after pulling the trigger on one of THESE today I suppose I have now


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2017)

Interesting. Rigid though  Rather you than me.

I felt Marin lost their way for a bit but that looks on the money.


----------



## marzjennings (9 Jul 2017)

Nice bike, one of my first mtbs was a Pine Mountain, great feel on the trail.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> Interesting. Rigid though  Rather you than me.


I know but it came to my attention through THIS thread and I've not been able to stop thinking about the damned thing since!!

I like the idea/simplicity of the rig as a whole, and TBH as I've never experienced quality front suspension it's not something I'm going to miss.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2017)

I see Marin have gone back to apeing their early nineties colour schemes, which is no bad thing at all. Looks good.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I see Marin have gone back to apeing their early nineties colour schemes, which is no bad thing at all. Looks good.


It was the 30th anniversary of the original Pine Mountain a couple of years ago, this is the next evolution of one of the models they brought out then


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> TBH as I've never experienced quality front suspension it's not something I'm going to miss.


Well the plus size tyres may well be all you need suspension wise.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

@smokeysmoo you bad man 

I have an original 92 Bear Valley owned from new , and its the best bike i have ever had it always makes me smile and i enjoy riding it no matter where and what

Hope this new one is half as good


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Jul 2017)

I'm not very good with these instaframe thingys but here goes.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2017)

That was the classic era, about 92. Their pinnacle.

Into had a Bear Valley I kept at my Mums in Woburn Sands so I could ride up Aspley Woods and heath, but when my Ma moved to MK and lost her garage I sold it.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (9 Jul 2017)

That's very nice, appeals to my flamboyant side


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2017)

Ooh! I can see a ride-off coming up. When can we get to Llandegla, should i bring my 94 hardtail or my 95 steel rigid?

We can start pinging the usual suspects if you like......


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jul 2017)

Need to get my fork serviced......


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Jul 2017)

Looks ace!! 

Now you need to post some photos of it good and muddy after a hard ride  

Hope you have a great time with it!


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2017)

Looks great. Plus sized tyres or Fat ?


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2017)

2.9" eh.... chubby !!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Looks great. Plus sized tyres or Fat ?


Plus. 27.5" x 2.9"


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (10 Jul 2017)

Just please don't put any dirt on it, bikes should always be prestine and have a showroom shine


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jul 2017)

Disabledcyclist40 said:


> Just please don't put any dirt on it, bikes should always be prestine and have a showroom shine


Hahaha nice one. 

It'll be bent in a fortnight.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (10 Jul 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Hahaha nice one.
> 
> It'll be bent in a fortnight.


I need to go yo a darken room now......


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jul 2017)

Looks like a good fun bike..29 width tyres ..nice


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jul 2017)

Had no need to worry about the size, it's a monster


----------



## dan_bo (11 Jul 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Had no need to worry about the size, it's a monster
> 
> View attachment 361672


Action man sofa obvs.


----------



## roadrash (11 Jul 2017)

feck me  I know your tall but what size is that


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jul 2017)

roadrash said:


> feck me  I know your tall but what size is that


Ha! It's a 22" XXL


----------



## User19783 (11 Jul 2017)

Nice, can't wait for mine to arrive. 

Did it arrive at a reasonable time today, or did have wait all day, as mine is coming tomorrow, and I shall be asleep till midday,


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jul 2017)

User19783 said:


> Did it arrive at a reasonable time today, or did have wait all day, as mine is coming tomorrow, and I shall be asleep till midday,


It landed at about 3pm according to SWMBO. The DX driver proceeded to drag the box down the drive and flip it upside down in the front room 

That said there's no damage anywhere so I'll let it be, and it was well packaged anyway.

It came with wheels on so the box is obviously a monster regardless of frame size. The bars and saddle need to be straightened and adjusted and pedals fitted. On mine the shifter and RH brake lever were at a different angle to the LH brake lever, no biggie but just a tad annoying, and the tyres where only up to about 10psi, easily fixed with the trusty old Joe Blow Max.

I must say that early indications are very good, I'm loving the overall aesthetic and the finish is great. I could live without all the additional bolt ons, but you never know i might decide to a small tour one day


----------



## User19783 (11 Jul 2017)

Excellent.

So glad and not having any regrets,enjoy and please keep use all updated.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jul 2017)

User19783 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> So glad and not having any regrets,enjoy and please keep use all updated.



Just need it to stop feckin' raining so I can give it a whirl. Needs to be dry just in case it fails at the final hurdle and has to go back, but I really hope it doesn't as I can't wait to get out on it.


----------



## Kestevan (26 Jul 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Hahaha nice one.
> 
> It'll be bent in a fortnight.



Not if he doesn't let you ride it Dan.


----------



## Jody (26 Jul 2017)

Very nice. Looks like a cracking bike for the money.


----------

